# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی پلیمر

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی پلیمر

هدف و ماهیت

هدف رشته مهندسی صنایع پلیمر تولید كلیه محصولات پلیمری از قبیل لاستیك ، پلاستیك، الاستومر، رزین و سایر مواد مورد نیاز صنعت
رشته مهندسی صنایع پلیمر شناخت، طراحی، فرمولاسیون، آنالیز و بررسی خواص فیزیكی و مكانیكی سه ماده عمده می*باشد كه این مواد عبارتند از : لاستیك ، پلاستیك و كامپوزیت. یعنی ما در رشته مهندسی صنایع پلیمر هر آنچه كه به این مواد بر می*گردد را مطالعه و بررسی می*كنیم.

برای مثال طراحی و تولید تایر ماشین در صنایع لاستیك، لوله*های پلی*اتیلن در صنایع پلاستیك و انواع فایبرگلاسها در كامپوزیت به یاری متخصصان مهندسی صنایع پلیمر انجام می*گیرد. البته در این رشته شکل دهی رزین ها نیز مطرح است که برای مثال می توان به ساخت ملامین اشاره کرد.

دروس رشته تكنولوژی و علوم رنگ در دوره كارشناسی به دو بخش تقسیم می*شود. یك بخش در مورد سنتز مواد رنگزا است كه كاربرد آن در صنعت نساجی، چاپ و چرم*سازی می*باشد و بخش دوم پوشش*دهی است كه روی سطوح فلزی و یا غیرفلزی مانند پلیمرها، چوب یا بتن استفاده می*گردد.

در رشته تكنولوژی و علوم رنگ با توجه به مكان و محیطی كه رنگ مورد استفاده قرار می*گیرد، خواص رنگ پیش*بینی شده و فرمولاسیون رنگ با توجه به آن خواص تهیه می*شود.

یك كارشناس فارغ التحصیل رشته مهندسی پلیمر ? علوم و تكنولوژی رنگ در طی دوران تحصیلی خود، با چهار عنوان كلی آشنا می*شود كه عبارتند از :
پوششهای پلیمری، شیمی مواد رنگرزی، فرآیند رنگرزی و فیزیك رنگ . پوششهای پلیمری یكی از مهمترین ابزار انسان در پیشگیری از انهدام سرمایه*ها در اثر خوردگی هستند و خوردگی مخرب ترین پدیده*ای است كه انسان تاكنون با آن مواجه بوده است. مواد رنگرزی (مواد رنگی مصرفی در رنگرزی منسوجات) نیز همواره بخشی جدانشدنی از صنعت نساجی بوده*اند و صنعت نساجی در حال حاضر یكی از بزرگترین صنایع كشور است.

تامین مواد رنگرزی و نیز رنگدانه*های مصرفی در ساخت پوششهای پلیمری نیز بخشی مهم از صنایع شیمیایی است كه درآمد قابل توجهی برای كشورهای تولید كننده به همراه دارد. توانایی در همانندسازی رنگ محصولات تولیدی و نیز آگاهی دقیق از عوامل موثر بر جلوه یك شیء ، مبحثی است كه اهمیت آن در نظام تولید و كنترل كیفی محصولات مختلف بر كسی پوشیده نیست. صنعت چاپ نیز بخش بااهمیت دیگری از صنایع است كه جایگاه مناسبی برای فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته فراهم می*آورد.

توانایی های فارغ*التحصیلان
فارغ*التحصیلان رشته مهندسی پلیمر از تواناییهای زیر در عرصه صنعت برخوردارند:

1- طراحی فرمولاسیون انواع رنگها (پوششهای پلیمری) ، طراحی فرآیند تولید این مواد، مهندسی تولید و نظارت بر كل فرآیند تولید رنگ و نیز كنترل كیفی محصولات تولیدی در كارخانجات تولید پوششهای پلیمری، طراحی انواع پوششهای پلیمری مصنوعی در صنایع مختلف از جمله: صنایع برق و الكترونیك، صنایع غذایی و كاغذسازی و ... و نیز فرمولاسیون و ساخت انواع مركبهای چاپ.

2- طراحی فرمولاسیون انواع رزینهای صنعتی اعم از رزینهای آلكید، آمینو، فنولیك، اكریلیك، اپوكسی و ... ، طراحی واحدها و فرآیندهای ساخت رزینهای صنعتی، مهندسی تولید و كنترل كیفی رزینهای صنعتی.

3- كارشناسی تهیه پوششها? ونظارت بر اجرای عملیات رنگ*آمیزی، بازرسی پیمانكاریهای رنگ*آمیزی (عملیات آماده*سازی و اعمال مواد پوششی) در صنایع بزرگی همچون صنایع نفت و گاز، پتروشیمی، برق، آب ، سازه*های فلزی و بتونی، صنایع خودروسازی، لوازم خانگی و ... ، مهندسی فرآیند و كنترل كیفی و عملیات پوشش*دهی در این صنایع .

4- طراحی فرمولاسیون انواع چسب*ها و درزگیرهای صنعتی و خانگی، طراحی فرآیند تولید این محصولات، مهندسی تولید و كنترل كیفی این محصولات، طراحی فرآیندهای آماده*سازی سطوح برای به كارگیری این محصولات، نظارت بر فرآیندهای آماده*سازی سطوح و به كارگیری چسبها و درزگیرها.

5- طراحی فرآیندهای رنگرزی انواع منسوجات بافته و نبافته، چرم و ... ، نظارت بر عملیات رنگرزی و نیز كنترل كیفیت محصولات رنگرزی شده و ... .

6- طراحی واحدهای ساخت مواد رنگرزی، طراحی فرآیندهای ساخت مواد رنگرزی ، فرآیندهای ساخت رنگدانه*های آلی و محصولات وابسته به آنها و نیز نظارت بر تولید و كنترل كیفی این محصولات.

7- نظارت بر فرآیندهای دوباره تولید تصاویر همچون: چاپ ، لیتوگرافی ، عكاسی رنگی ، ...

توانایی*های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه

یك پلیمریست نمی*تواند با شیمی بیگانه باشد. یعنی باید شیمی را بداند تا بتواند پلیمر را بفهمد. همچنین این رشته مثل همه رشته*های مهندسی نیاز به ریاضیات قوی دارد و بالاخره دانشجوی این رشته باید به زبان انگلیسی مسلط بوده و طریقه استفاده از رایانه را نیز بداند چون برای دسترسی به جدیدترین اطلاعات در این رشته باید از شبكه اینترنت استفاده كرد.

لازمه موفقیت در مهندسی پلیمر علاقمندی به سه درس ریاضی، شیمی و فیزیك است و خوب است داوطلبان آزمون سراسری بدانند كه بخش پوشش*دهی و رنگ گرایش تكنولوژی و علوم رنگ تقریبا خشن است چرا كه باید در آزمایشگاه برس كشید، آهن برید و سطوح فلزی را تمیز كرد اما قسمت سنتز این رشته حالت فوق را ندارد چون به زبان ساده سنتز چیزی شبیه به آشپزی است، یعنی برای ساخت یك رنگ مواد مختلف را با یكدیگر مخلوط می*كنند.

واحدهای كارگاه و آزمایشگاه در هر دو گرایش مهندسی پلیمر اهمیت بسزایی دارد، به همین دلیل دانشجوی این رشته باید قوی بوده و تحمل ساعتها كار در آزمایشگاه را داشته باشد.

برای مثال دانشجویی كه در گرایش تكنولوژی و علوم رنگ تحصیل می*كند باید حساس نباشد و تحمل بوی مواد شیمیایی مختلف را داشته باشد و یا بیماری كوررنگی نداشته باشد تا هنگام ساخت رنگ دچار مشكل نگردد.

دواطلبانی كه به كاربردهای شیمی آلی علاقمند هستند به احتمال قوی به رشته پلیمر نیز علاقمند خواهند شد هرچند كه ردپای مهندسی پلیمر در كتب درسی حتی كتابهای شیمی بسیار كمرنگ می*باشد.

از آن*جا كه در بسیاری موارد، فارغ*التحصیلان و دانشجویان این رشته با مواد رنگی سرو كار دارند، یكی از مهمترین ویژگیهای داوطلبان تحصیل در این رشته، بینایی و عدم كوررنگی آنهاست و توانایی حركت و شنوایی در درجات بعدی اهمیت قرار دارند.

علاقه*مندی به علم شیمی و پلیمر ، پدیده*های پیچیده فیزیكی منتهی به رنگی دیده شدن و نیز داشتن پایه قوی و علاقه به درسهای ریاضیات و آمار و احتمالات از جمله تواناییها و ویژگیهای دیگری است كه یك مهندس رنگ باید از آن برخوردار باشد. لازم به ذكر است كه بسیاری از حلالهای مصرفی در تهیه پوششهای پلیمری می*توانند برای افراد حساسیت*زا باشند و آنها را در كار دچار مشكل نمایند.
نكات تكمیلی

رشته مهندسی پلیمر نسبت به رشته*های مهندسی دیگر تقریبا جوان است و شكوفایی آن از زمان جنگ جهانی دوم آغاز شده است. اما به دلیل كاربرد روزافزون پلیمر در صنایع مختلف، این رشته به سرعت رشد كرده و امروزه جزو یكی از رشته*های مهم كشورهای صنعتی پیشرفته می*باشد.

پلیمرها به دو دسته طبیعی و مصنوعی تقسیم می شوند كه پلیمرهای طبیعی موادی مانند تركیبهای سلولزی، چوب ، كاغذ و پشم هستند كه انسان از سالها پیش آنها را می*شناخت و هنوز هم این دسته از پلیمرها در دنیا بسیار مهم و با ارزش هستند. و اما پلیمرهای مصنوعی در دوران جنگ جهانی دوم مورد توجه قرار گرفت چرا كه در این زمان دانشمندان به این نتیجه رسیدند كه از مواد نفتی می*توان مواد پلیمری مصنوعی را ساخت كه این مواد كاربردهای مختلفی خواهند داشت. بنابراین مهندسی پلیمر با ساخت پلیمرهای مصنوعی توسط محققین شكوفا گردید و اكنون تنها با گذشت 5 دهه از آن دوران این رشته به حدی رشد كرده است كه پیشرفت تكنولوژی ارتباط تنگاتنگی با طراحی و ساخت مواد پلیمری دارد.

با توجه به این كه كشور ما نیز از جمله كشورهایی است كه در زمینه كشاورزی و منابع نفتی (صنایع شیمیایی)* از استعداد بالقوه خوبی برخوردار است و مواد پلیمری نیز در دو زمینه فوق نقش كلیدی دارند، از حدود 25 سال پیش مهندسی پلیمر در ایران مورد توجه قرار گرفت. البته در آغاز این رشته به عنوان یكی از گرایشهای رشته مهندسی شیمی مطرح بود اما در سال 1362 رشته مهندسی پلیمر با دو گرایش صنایع پلیمر و تكنولوژی و علوم رنگ به طور مستقل اقدام به پذیرش دانشجو كرد.

این رشته در مقطع كارشناسی دارای دو گرایش:
صنایع پلیمر و تكنولوژی و علوم رنگ می*باشد.

صنایع پلیمر :

هدف تربیت مهندسان پلیمر متخصص در زمینه*های فرآیند تولید پلیمرهای صنعتی از قبیل پلاستیك*ها، لاستیك*ها ، الیاف مصنوعی، چسب*ها، رزین*ها ، مواد اسفنجی به صورت خام و كاربرد آنها در صنایع پلیمر و تولید محصولات نهایی است. پلیمرها كاربرد وسیعی در صنایع ایران دارندو فارغ*التحصیلان این دوره توانایی*های كافی در زمینه*های بهره*برداری در صنایع تولید و تبدیل پلیمر، ایجاد و برنامه*ریزی واحدهای تولیدی تبدیل پلیمر خام به مواد مصرفی و اشتغال در مجتمع*های بزرگ تولید پلیمر خواهند داشت. از دروس اصلی مهندسی پلیمر می*توان از موازنه انرژی و مواد، مكانیك سیالات، انتقال جرم و حرارت، شیمی و سینتیك پلیمریزاسیون، فرآیندهای پلیمریزاسیون ، مهندسی پلاستیك ، تكنولوژی الیاف مصنوعی و تكنولوژی كامپوزیت*ها نام برد.

فارغ*التحصیلان این دوره می*توانند در كلیه صنایع بزرگ و كوچك تولید پلیمرها و همچنین در صنایع تبدیل پلیمر نظیر: صنایع لاستیك، پلاستیك، الیاف مصنوعی، رزین*سازی، كفش*سازی، چسب*سازی، كامپوزیت*ها، كاغذسازی مشغول به كار شوند و در مراكز تحقیقاتی پلیمرها در دانشگاهها تحقیق و تدریس كنند و در دفاتر مهندسین مشاور و واحدهای برنامه*ریزی صنایع تولید پلیمرها و وزارتخانه*های صنعتی فعالیت نمایند.

ادامه تحصیل در این رشته تا سطح دكتری در داخل و خارج از كشور امكان*پذیر است.

تكنولوژی و علوم رنگ :

هدف تربیت كارشناسانی است كه بتوانند امور فنی و تولیدی كارخانه*های سازنده مواد رنگزا یا مراكزی كه به نحوی استفاده كننده از این مواد رنگزا و رنگ هستند را اداره كنند. فارغ*التحصیلان این دوره می*توانند به عنوان مهندس اجرایی در كارخانه*های تهیه مواد رنگرزی و مواد رنگی، رنگ*كردن و چاپ و تكمیل منسوجات ، جیر ، چرم ، پوست، مواد غذایی، بهداشتی، پلاستیك، الیاف*مصنوعی، كاشی، سرامیك، پوشش سطوح و نظایر آن مشغول به كار شوند.

در دروس این رشته شامل دروس عمومی، پایه، اصلی ، تخصصی، كارآموزی، پروژه ،*كارگاه و دروس اختیاری است.

این رشته بیشتر شامل مطالبی در مورد بكارگیری علم شیمی در علوم رنگ است و با رشته*هایی نظیر شیمی، پلیمر، نساجی و علوم الیاف ارتباط دارد. با توجه به زمینه كاربردی رنگ و نقش آن در صنایع مختلف و وجود زمینه*های مساعد برای تامین مواد خام و مواد اولیه و واسطه جهت ساخت مواد رنگزا در ایران و سرمایه*گذاریهایی در مورد آن، اهمیت این رشته به خوبی روشن می*شود.

علیرغم جدید التاسیس بودن و مشكلات آموزشی موجود، این رشته در صنعت كاربرد وسیعی دارد و با رشد و خودكفایی در آن می*توان سالانه مبالغ زیادی در ارز كشور صرفه*جویی كرد. مساله پوشش سطوح یكی از مهمترین نیازهای جامعه صنعتی ماست كه متخصصان این رشته می*توانند آن را به خوبی مرتفع سازند.

وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر

امكان ادامه تحصیل در این رشته تا مقطع دكترا میسر می*باشد.

تعداد واحدهای درسی دوره كارشناسی ارشد 32 واحد است كه 9 واحد آن را پروژه یا پایان*نامه تشكیل می*دهد و تعداد واحدهای دوره دكترای تخصصی 45 تا 48 واحد است كه 24 واحد آن را رساله تشكیل می*دهد.

رشته*های مشابه و نزدیك به این رشته

رشته مهندسی شیمی تا حدودی واحدهای مشترك با این رشته دارد.

آینده شغلی و بازار كار

گمنامی رشته مهندسی پلیمر یكی از مشكلاتی است كه بیشتر دانشجویان و فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته از آن سخن می*گویند. آنها معتقدند كه بیشتر مدیران صنایع و شركتهای دولتی و خصوصی از كارآیی مهندسان پلیمر اطلاعی ندارند.

در بسیاری از شركتها یك لیسانس شیمی كار یك مهندس پلیمر را انجام می*دهد و جالب این است كه هر شركتی كه یك مهندس پلیمر استخدام كرده تازه به كارآیی فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته پی*برده است چرا كه فارغ*التحصیلان رشته شیمی طراحی فرمولاسیون را نمی*خوانند و تازه بعد از ورود به بازار كار اطلاعاتی را كه یك مهندس پلیمر طی 4 سال تحصیل به دست آورده است، با كار و تجربه در صنعت به دست می*آورند.

وضعیت نیاز كشور به این رشته در حال حاضر

همه ساله در جهان هزاران تن رنگینه مصنوعی تولید می*شود. اگر بخواهیم فقط برای رنگرزی الیاف، به جای رنگینه*های مصنوعی از رنگینه*های طبیعی استفاده كنیم مساحتی چند برابر كره زمین برای كاشت گیاهان رنگی لازم است.

این نشان*دهنده گستردگی بازار كار فارغ*التحصیلان مهندسی پلیمر گرایش تكنولوژی و علوم رنگ است كه می*توانند در كارخانجات رنگ*سازی به تولید رنگینه*های مصنوعی بپردازند.

از سوی دیگر بازار كار فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته تنها شامل كارخانجات ساخت رنگ نمی*شود . امروزه صنعت پوشش*دهی بسیار گسترش یافته است تا جایی كه در كنار هر صنعت مادر حتما یك صنعت پوشش*دهی، حضوری فعال دارد. مثلا در یك اتاق هزاران قطعه است كه اكثر آنها پوشش*دهی شده*اند. از دگمه*های یك پیراهن و سگك كفش گرفته تا دستگیره درها.

فارغ*التحصیلان مهندسی پلیمر گرایش تكنولوژی و علوم رنگ می*توانند در دو زمینه عمده فعالیت بكنند كه یكی از آنها طراحی فرمول و ساخت رنگ و دیگری طراحی فرمول و ساخت پوششهای سطوح می*باشد كه البته طراحی و ساخت پوششها خود به دو بخش پوششهای صنعتی مثل ضد خوردگی و پوششهای تزیینی یمانند رنگ درها و دیوارها تقسیم می*شود.

اما در حال حاضر مواد پلیمری تنها در صنعت خودروسازی مورد استفاده قرار نمی*گیرد و در نتیجه موقعیتهای شغلی فارغ*التحصیلان رشته مهندسی صنایع پلیمر بسیار گسترده است.

امروزه مواد پلیمری در صنایع مختلف بسیار پراهمیت هستند. برای مثال در صنایع برق، الكترونیك و مخابرات پلیمرهای مصنوعی به عنوان عایق*های الكتریكی جایگاه بسیار مهمی دارند، به گونه*ای كه امروزه اگر پلیمرها نباشند، صنایع برق نمی*تواند به اهداف خویش دست یابد.
در صنعت پوشاك نیز پلیمرها در تولید پاپوش*ها ،*تن*پوشها و كف*پوشها بسیار موثر هستند.در صنایع حمل و نقل زمینی(خودروسازی، قطار و ...) ، هوایی ( هواپیما و بالگرد) و دریایی (كشتی*ها و ...)* پلیمرها حضوری چشمگیر دارند، و بالاخره در صنایع نظامی ، پزشكی ، كشاورزی و بسته*بندی كاربرد مواد پلیمری بسیار گسترده است.

با این كه رشته مهندسی پلیمر، رشته* نوپایی است اما به سرعت در حال گسترش و توسعه می*باشد. چرا كه مواد پلیمری آنقدر در زندگی ما نفوذ كرده*اند كه وقتی صبح از خواب بیدار می*شویم با بیشتر اشیایی كه برخورد می*كنیم، از مواد پلیمری هستند از مسواك یا لوله خمیردندان گرفته تا جلد كتابی كه مطالعه می*كنیم و یا كفشی كه می*پوشیم و از خانه خارج می*شویم.

دروس اصلی رشته مهندسی پلیمر

اقتصاد و طرح مهندسی نقشه كشی صنعتی

استاتیك و مقاومت مصالح ترمودینامیك مهندسی

مكانیك و آزمایشگاه مكانیك سیالات انتقال و آزمایشگاه انتقال حرارت

موازنه انرژی و مواد عملیات واحد1

آزمایشگاه عملیات واحد سینتیك و طرح رآكتور

كنترل و آزمایشگاه كنترل فرآیندها شیمی و آزمایشگاه شیمی فیزیك

انتقال جرم ریاضیات مهندسی

روش های اندازه گیری كمیت های مهندسی

----------


## ali765

سلام ببخشید با رشته تجربی می‌تونم برم تو این رشته؟

----------

